# Maccabi cuts Marcus Fizer



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.euroleague.net/news/i/35600/180


> Maccabi Electra Tel Aviv announced Friday that it has released injured big man Marcus Fizer. In a statement to the media, the club said that it had notified the player and his agent of the decision. Fizer, whose original contract ran through the end of the upcoming season, is still recovering from a knee injury suffered during the Top 16 last season against Olympiacos. He averaged 11.5 points and 3.6 rebounds in 15 Euroleague games last season.


 None of their remaining bigs are anywhere near the offensive post presence Fizer is: D'Or Fischer, Esteban Batista, Yaniv Green. And Rodney White has that kind of size, but plays more a 2/3 game than 4/5. I don't really like the way Maccabi's roster is shaping up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo! I truly hope that they're looking to sign a bigtime big man...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know of any big name bigs who are available. Of course, they may work out a buyout with somebody on another european team, but as far as free agents, I can't think of one. Maybe Zach Randolph will get waived... :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

luther said:


> I don't know of any big name bigs who are available. Of course, they may work out a buyout with somebody on another european team, but as far as free agents, I can't think of one. *Maybe Zach Randolph will get waived*... :biggrin:


*NOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!*


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Pretty surprising considering Fizer was productive and Maccabi's main post threat. I would guess Tel Aviv will try to steal someone competing for an NBA spot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm guessing that Fizer's injury cost him a *lot* physically.


----------

